# Pepper mill with bottom catch?



## yummy (Aug 30, 2009)

Can someone recommend a pepper mill with a bottom cup that collects the grinds? Thanks.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

There is a blue clear-plastic one, with a white lid and twist thing, that I was given a couple years ago. In profile it's rectangular, and from the top it's a sort of rounded rectangle or straight ellipse.

It's awful. The grind is random, the cup falls off, and the twist is designed so that when you grind the plastic catches your fingernail and rips it backward. If you see one of these, run -- don't walk -- away.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

If you need to catch the pepper for a recipe just get a cheap coffee grinder to get some in bulk.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Put a souffle cup and rubber band on the bottom of the mill.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A company called "Atlas" makes metal grinders with cups on the bottom. Atlas also makes regular "pepper grinders" without the catcher.

Atlas are very expensive as mills go, but they last pretty much forever. I've had mine for a quarter century -- still going strong.

I'll give you a link, but I think you may be able to find them cheaper elsewhere. Scroll down the page and you'll see five Atlas mills. The first three, with flanges, don't have the cup. The last two do: Salt and Pepper Mills, electric, battery operated pepper mills, Atlas, pepper grinders, Peugeot, Brass, Copper, Stainless Steel, modern, contemporary, antique, wholesale, Chrome, Walnut, Olive, Wood, Three Color Peppercorns, zassenhaus, USA, germany,

Hope this helps,
BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Or just use a wooden mill and rest it inside of a bowl when grinding.


----------

